# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  إهداء الى الاخ غازي

## معاذ ملحم

انا جايبلكم اغنيه ل عبد الحليم حافظ و اسمها 

قارئه الفنجان إهداء الى الاخ  ghazi qasaimeh

----------

